# I wonder? (Coronavirus)



## squatting dog (Mar 9, 2020)

If this virus was reported to have a 97% recovery rate what would the "fan the flames" media do?


----------



## toffee (Mar 9, 2020)

thanking god for small  mercy's...………..I say


----------



## Pecos (Mar 9, 2020)

Is the cup half full, or half empty?
I don't think I have ever seen the press focus on survival rates, it just isn't as newsworthy.
For people my age (77) the "estimated" death rate is pretty high at 8%, and scary since I am already dealing with the aftermath of prostrate cancer. 
LOL My wife, who protects me like a junkyard dog, may put me in a restricted travel status all on her own.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 9, 2020)

Pecos said:


> I don't think I have ever seen the press focus on survival rates


Posted by another Member on SF..
.>>>>CLICK HERE<<<<


----------



## Robert59 (Mar 10, 2020)

How I'm going fight this I'm staying away from large crowds of people and walk-in restaurants and I will do shopping for food late at night at Kroger's.  Eat at home. I've had in the past a history of Blood clots of lungs four times and also Diabetes.


----------



## Robert59 (Mar 10, 2020)

Is this overkill when this virse gets real bad here? https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009SBDAZE/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A1NYKUO300AECN&psc=1


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 10, 2020)

I'd like to know what it is about this virus which makes it so different from previous ones. Every year there is something 'doing the rounds' and which causes a certain number of deaths.  The majority of people recover from this one, so why is it being treated as though it's akin to the Black Death?


----------



## Devi (Mar 10, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> Is this overkill when this virse gets real bad here? https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009SBDAZE/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A1NYKUO300AECN&psc=1



Well, it's mighty attractive, no?

Actually, I shouldn't joke. Maybe it'd be needed.


----------



## old medic (Mar 10, 2020)

I have one Robert... And a tyvek suit Gloves and boots,.... From the EBOLA days at work...


----------



## Tommy (Mar 10, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> If this virus was reported to have a 97% recovery rate what would the "fan the flames" media do?


If an airline reported that 97% of their flights didn't end in a crash, would you fly with them?


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 10, 2020)

You can’t turn on a computer screen, a TV, or look at a phone without dozens of new stories about how the deadly Coronavirus is lurking like a silent killer waiting to end millions of lives.  You hear terms like “pandemic”, ICU”, and “Emergency Funding”. The shelves at COSTCO are bare. Any sane person would be scared and freaked out at this point. However, I’m neither. Why? Because if you look at the actual science emerging and read through the media hype machine designed to whip up a frenzy, what you see is VERY different than a deadly pandemic killing spree, you see something much less lethal and more like a nasty flu bug.

The average seasonal flu kills between 291,000 to 646,000 people worldwide each year.  You need to think about that for a second. *Half a million people die from the average flu bug each winter.  *The CDC recently announced that the seasonal flu has killed 20,000 people in the United States this year with 350,000 hospitalizations. *To date, worldwide, less than 4,000 people have died of Coronavirus. That’s less than 1% of the number of people who die from the seasonal flu.*

Every where I look, I see people comparing this to the 1918 Spanish flu. Ha, apples and oranges.
 If you’re a virologist or epidemiologist, the “big one” happened just after World War I. This was called the 1918 Spanish Flu Pandemic. This influenza virus had a 2-3% mortality rate and killed an estimated 30 million people worldwide (1.7% of the world’s population). That number is hard to compare to today because this was before modern medicine and intensive care techniques. Now we have ventilators, anti-viral, drugs, and modern life support. In 1918 we didn’t even have simple things that can save lives like the widespread use of oxygen.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 10, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> You can’t turn on a computer screen, a TV, or look at a phone without dozens of new stories about how the deadly Coronavirus is lurking like a silent killer waiting to end millions of lives.  You hear terms like “pandemic”, ICU”, and “Emergency Funding”. The shelves at COSTCO are bare. Any sane person would be scared and freaked out at this point. However, I’m neither. Why? Because if you look at the actual science emerging and read through the media hype machine designed to whip up a frenzy, what you see is VERY different than a deadly pandemic killing spree, you see something much less lethal and more like a nasty flu bug.
> 
> The average seasonal flu kills between 291,000 to 646,000 people worldwide each year.  You need to think about that for a second. *Half a million people die from the average flu bug each winter.  *The CDC recently announced that the seasonal flu has killed 20,000 people in the United States this year with 350,000 hospitalizations. *To date, worldwide, less than 4,000 people have died of Coronavirus. That’s less than 1% of the number of people who die from the seasonal flu.*
> 
> ...


Some things to think about...thanks, SD.


----------



## chic (Mar 10, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> You can’t turn on a computer screen, a TV, or look at a phone without dozens of new stories about how the deadly Coronavirus is lurking like a silent killer waiting to end millions of lives.  You hear terms like “pandemic”, ICU”, and “Emergency Funding”. The shelves at COSTCO are bare. Any sane person would be scared and freaked out at this point. However, I’m neither. Why? Because if you look at the actual science emerging and read through the media hype machine designed to whip up a frenzy, what you see is VERY different than a deadly pandemic killing spree, you see something much less lethal and more like a nasty flu bug.
> 
> The average seasonal flu kills between 291,000 to 646,000 people worldwide each year.  You need to think about that for a second. *Half a million people die from the average flu bug each winter.  *The CDC recently announced that the seasonal flu has killed 20,000 people in the United States this year with 350,000 hospitalizations. *To date, worldwide, less than 4,000 people have died of Coronavirus. That’s less than 1% of the number of people who die from the seasonal flu.*
> 
> ...



We didn't have antibiotics either. But COVID-19 is different from influenza. The Spanish flu, which did not originate in Spain BTW, killed mostly people aged 20-40.  This pandemic, pneumonia like, is killing off us elder folks so I do appreciate the cooperation of youngsters not attending classes, already cancelled in many cases, avoiding attending sporting events, rock concerts, college mixers, cruises, air travel, etc. so that us geezers can perhaps survive awhile longer. It just pays to be cautious IMHO.


----------



## win231 (Mar 10, 2020)

I wonder
Who wrote the book of love


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 10, 2020)

chic said:


> We didn't have antibiotics either. But COVID-19 is different from influenza. The Spanish flu, which did not originate in Spain BTW, killed mostly people aged 20-40.  This pandemic, pneumonia like, is killing off us elder folks so I do appreciate the cooperation of youngsters not attending classes, already cancelled in many cases, avoiding attending sporting events, rock concerts, college mixers, cruises, air travel, etc. so that us geezers can perhaps survive awhile longer. It just pays to be cautious IMHO.


Antibiotics are not effective against viruses.


----------



## exwisehe (Mar 10, 2020)

Well, win231, I think, according to Ricky Nelson it was "Poor Little Fool".


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 10, 2020)

Just saw this on Twitter and I thoroughly agree with the sentiment



> A quick reminder that if you are a healthy adult, you are not cancelling your event or travel or conference because of yourself - but because of the more vulnerable people who will suffer if you become a vector. The number of deaths will depend on how we all behave.


----------



## chic (Mar 10, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Antibiotics are not effective against viruses.



They're effective against the flu.


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 10, 2020)

"Antibiotics are medications that fight infections caused by bacteria, but the flu is cause by a virus."

https://www.webmd.com/cold-and-flu/flu-treatment-antibiotics-or-not


----------



## Robert59 (Mar 10, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> Is this overkill when this virse gets real bad here? https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009SBDAZE/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A1NYKUO300AECN&psc=1


Found another mask that has a shelf life of 20 years, https://www.mirasafety.com/collections/frontpage/products/cm-6m-tactical-gas-mask


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 10, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Is the cup half full, or half empty?
> I don't think I have ever seen the press focus on survival rates, it just isn't as newsworthy.
> For people my age (77) the "estimated" death rate is pretty high at 8%, and scary since I am already dealing with the aftermath of prostrate cancer.
> LOL My wife, who protects me like a junkyard dog, may put me in a restricted travel status all on her own.


I have seen the survival rates were mentioned over the last couple of days. I watch ABC: World News Tonight, GMA and 20/20, which had a Corona virus 2 hour special last week. Since the numbers change daily, it's hard to keep up with exactly what those numbers are.


----------



## win231 (Mar 10, 2020)

chic said:


> They're effective against the flu.


Perhaps you meant to say "ineffective."  Antibiotics are not effective against any virus.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 11, 2020)

First rule: There is too much of the *unknown* to adapt one opinion or another. All the positive info has been aired a well as the negative but you have to pay attention and listen. One thing is certain the number of cases can't be determined without the adequate number of tests kits.


----------



## old medic (Mar 11, 2020)

Not making light of this at all, but its blown out of proportion.....
Do the math... In china with a Pop of over 1.4 Billion and 3K deaths....
1 in HALF A MILLION have died from Corona.....


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 11, 2020)

old medic said:


> Do the math... In china with a Pop of over 1.4 Billion and 3K deaths....
> 1 in HALF A MILLION have died from Corona.....



Do you believe numbers from Communist China?  The people who announced '26' deaths the day they quarantined a city of 11 million.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 11, 2020)

> *Half a million people die from the average flu bug each winter.  *The CDC recently announced that the seasonal flu has killed 20,000 people in the United States this year with 350,000 hospitalizations. *To date, worldwide, less than 4,000 people have died of Coronavirus. That’s less than 1% of the number of people who die from the seasonal flu.*



Squatting Dog, the reason for all the alarm is not the *number *of people who have died from this virus, it's the *percentage *of those who get it who end up dying of it.  Even if fewer than 4,000 have died of it so far, what  if that was 4,000 deaths out of 4000 people who got it?  Wouldn't you be alarmed then?  The number of people who die of the flu (or cancer, heart disease, or any other cause) is irrelevant.

However, I do agree with you that the media seem to be in overkill mode. I'm really getting tired of being told to wash my hands and stay away from sick people.


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 11, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Squatting Dog, the reason for all the alarm is not the *number *of people who have died from this virus, it's the *percentage *of those who get it who end up dying of it.  Even if fewer than 4,000 have died of it so far, what  if that was 4,000 deaths out of 4000 people who got it?  Wouldn't you be alarmed then?  The number of people who die of the flu (or cancer, heart disease, or any other cause) is irrelevant.
> 
> However, I do agree with you that the media seem to be in overkill mode. I'm really getting tired of being told to wash my hands and stay away from sick people.



Oh, I agree that any number of deaths is tragic. That said, I still believe that this virus is being over hyped. You don't find many stories about those that had it and recovered. Plus, it seems like most of the deaths are mostly elderly people who had compromised systems. Also, it surprised me to learn today  Washington state is only now testing people at the nursing home that had the most deaths. WTH


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 11, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> Also, it surprised me to learn today  Washington state is only now testing people at the nursing home that had the most deaths. WTH



It's because they haven't had the tests until now.

One of the most alarming things about the risk to the US is how the CDC has handled testing.  For weeks after Covid-19 had spread to much of the rest of the world, the US guidelines were to test only people who had traveled to Hubei province or had direct contact with a positive case.   Then when they finally decided to expand testing to NY, Seattle, LA, San Francisco and another city I can't remember, they flubbed the tests.  A FDA scientist came in at the CDC's request after they sent out tests with a flawed reagent.   The FDA guy found multiple procedural errors in the CDCs lab.   So the FDA got on the ball with approving tests other than the CDC's but by that time (given travel patterns, numerous clusters around the world, the incubation time etc) it was far too late to have an accurate idea of where the disease was/is in the US.   We are still waaaaaaay behind the count on testing.

Dr. Fauci--Trump's lead doctor--explains the testing issues starting at 4:54


----------



## win231 (Mar 11, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> Do you believe numbers from Communist China?  The people who announced '26' deaths the day they quarantined a city of 11 million.


Or any Communist country.
I dated a pretty Chinese gal years ago.  We were discussing AIDS & she actually said, "AIDS is an American problem; we have no AIDS in China."
I sent her an article about the terrible AIDS epidemic in parts of China - worse than in the U.S.  She got really mad.  I told her, "No reason to get mad; just realize your government tells you what they want you to believe; not the truth."


----------



## Catlady (Mar 11, 2020)

win231 said:


> I told her, "No reason to get mad; just realize *your government tells you what they want you to believe; not the truth*."



I'm sure that happens here in the US too, not just in communist countries.


----------



## Catlady (Mar 11, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> The average seasonal flu kills between 291,000 to 646,000 people worldwide each year.  You need to think about that for a second. *Half a million people die from the average flu bug each winter.  *The CDC recently announced that the seasonal flu has killed 20,000 people in the United States this year with 350,000 hospitalizations. *To date, worldwide, less than 4,000 people have died of Coronavirus. That’s less than 1% of the number of people who die from the seasonal flu. *



https://www.marketwatch.com/story/c...heres-why-2020-03-09?siteid=yhoof2&yptr=yahoo


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 11, 2020)

chic said:


> They're effective against the flu.



No, they are not.  They are effective against secondary bacterial infections (like bacterial pneumonia) that some flu sufferers get, but not against the flu viruses themelves.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 11, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> "Antibiotics are medications that fight infections caused by bacteria, but the flu is cause by a virus."
> 
> https://www.webmd.com/cold-and-flu/flu-treatment-antibiotics-or-not


Just read this @Becky1951 - to confirm what you said....
Illnesses like *influenza*, or “the *flu*,” and upper respiratory infections (URIs) fall under the category of *viral* infections, while illnesses such as pneumonia, sinusitis and ear infections are considered *bacterial* infections.Oct 27, 2017


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 11, 2020)

I didn't say it. I simply copied and pasted it.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 11, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> I didn't say it. I simply copied and pasted it.


So did I


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 11, 2020)

Catlady said:


> I'm sure that happens here in the US too, not just in communist countries.



We're certainly seeing it with Covid-19.  The almighty economic numbers take priority over transparency about the pandemic.


----------



## Ladybj (Mar 11, 2020)

Not trying to make light of Coronavirus but it reminds me a little of when my sister was killed by a hit and run driver while crossing the street. It was on the news and they kept showing a bent fence...  My older sister and I was wondering if her body was hit against the fence... which I did not think it was.  I finally was able to ask an investigator.  He informed me the fence was already bent and went on to say, you know the news add a bit extra to a story.


----------



## Ladybj (Mar 11, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> Do you believe numbers from Communist China?  The people who announced '26' deaths the day they quarantined a city of 11 million.


----------



## Ladybj (Mar 11, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> First rule: There is too much of the *unknown* to adapt one opinion or another. All the positive info has been aired a well as the negative but you have to pay attention and listen. One thing is certain the number of cases can't be determined without the adequate number of tests kits.


I have my theory but who am I....  Someone with a theory.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 11, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Just read this @Becky1951 - to confirm what you said....
> Illnesses like *influenza*, or “the *flu*,” and upper respiratory infections (URIs) fall under the category of *viral* infections, while illnesses such as pneumonia, sinusitis and ear infections are considered *bacterial* infections.Oct 27, 2017



Most of that most of the time, but there's certainly viral pneumonia caused by bugs like Covid-19.  The primary pneumonia is viral, but in a patient compromised by a viral infection, a secondary bacterial infection can take hold.


----------



## Ronni (Mar 11, 2020)

chic said:


> They're effective against the flu.


You’re mistaken. Antibiotics are not effective against flu.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 12, 2020)

I don't know
I mean how bad can this thing be when it looks like something my wife crocheted?


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 12, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> I'd like to know what it is about this virus which makes it so different from previous ones. Every year there is something 'doing the rounds' and which causes a certain number of deaths.  The majority of people recover from this one, so why is it being treated as though it's akin to the Black Death?


No vaccine.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 12, 2020)

> "The virus will not have a chance against us. No nation is more prepared or more resilient than the United States,"


 ~ Our Fearless Leader


----------

